# Pandora vs. Last.fm



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a website that does comparisons. For me, Last.fm is definitely a better find for favorites than Pandora. Plus their webpage shows Similar Artists lists. Very useful for finding new music. I use Last.fm to find hidden gems on Spotify if not for the artists based radio stations. 
http://www.diffen.com/difference/Last.fm_vs_Pandora


----------

